

Arch Linux Chroot Terminals In Android - lrvick
http://lrvick.net/blog/arch_linux_terminals_in_android/

======
exDM69
A coworker of mine uses a similar setup with a Debian-based chroot on his
Transformer Prime Android tablet. He seems to be happy with it.

------
nuclear_eclipse
I would highly suggest to the author (or anyone else trying this) to install
the Hacker's Keyboard [1]. It gives you a five row keyboard that makes living
in a terminal so much easier.

1:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketwork...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard)

~~~
thealphanerd
I personally prefer the keyboard that comes with Terminal IDE

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zcGFydGFjdXNyZXguc3BhcnRhY3VzaWRlIl0).

------
tominated
So would this mean that you can install packages with pacman?

~~~
lrvick
Yep! You can install whatever you want provided it is in the ARM repos. I use
vim, tmux, python, nodejs, git, etc all on mine seamlessly.

~~~
thealphanerd
Would this enable you to have your phones IP broadcast via MDNS by installing
Avahi Daemon???

~~~
lrvick
I see no reason why not. Try it and let us know :-)

------
darkstalker
this made me want to buy a tablet, just to try it

~~~
aeroevan
I'm seriously considering one as well. I was looking at the transformer pads,
but I might wait for the transformer prime hd (or whatever it's called).

